# Vintage Wham-O



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Here is my new old Wham-O Sportsmen. I bought it with the box,

the 40 cal. 25 steel balls and a old bandset. Looks Original to me.

The Wham-O looks a lil weird but i like her.

I will probably not shoot her or only with some very weak bands.

The old ash looks not too strong.

















Friedrich


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

The fork looks long but I bet it's really nice.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I have one and love shooting it. Get a set of gum rubber bands from Flstbsnd and have fun. The forks are longer than seems to be the norm today but they feel fine when using apropreate bands. Unless it show obvious damage I doubt you have anything to worry about shooting it. As long as you use the type of band it was made for.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes, thanks. I think i will order some bands from flatband. It's funny how raw the Wham-O is finished. No sanding at all.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Mine looks like they hit it once or twice with sand paper and softened the edges a bit and that was it.....but that's how you make money selling a whole kit for a buck or buck twenty five, even in the fifties that wasn't much, according to most source I could find it was equal to about eight to nine dollars today.

For that you got a slingshot, 2 bands, a pouch of ammo, a arrow rest (no Chief AJ wasn't the first to shoot a arrow from a slingshot) and a target, boxed and if I remember the ads right that also included shipping...pretty darn good deal


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

ok a buck fifty....


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Mine has no forkhits! But she smells not to good!

275 HEAVY steel balls for 98 cent's. Those steel balls are a joke.


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

No Frodo - the ad comes from a time when hard earned 98 cents were about 12x more worth than today.


----------



## Slingkid (Apr 30, 2011)

i like how u compared it to a milbro style just. my grandad used that as a kid in th 50's. 1,25 was alot then. thats how much a milbro costed in the uk he traded a couple of mrbles 4 his 1. were wham o U.S.


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Old but gold







!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

slingkid said:


> i like how u compared it to a milbro style just. my grandad used that as a kid in th 50's. 1,25 was alot then. thats how much a milbro costed in the uk he traded a couple of mrbles 4 his 1. were wham o U.S.


Yes WhamO sportsman was made in the US from right after WWII till the 70's


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

You got a Great Deal.


----------



## Slingkid (Apr 30, 2011)

yeah he did im so jelous >.


----------



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)

harpersgrace said:


> I have one and love shooting it. Get a set of gum rubber bands from Flstbsnd and have fun. The forks are longer than seems to be the norm today but they feel fine when using apropreate bands. Unless it show obvious damage I doubt you have anything to worry about shooting it. As long as you use the type of band it was made for.



















The WHAM-O SPORTSMAN is one of MY top 3 favorites SLINGSHOT!


----------

